# Atlantis Flash Gordon Reissue



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is the artwork kit#3003 and right side panel showing the the built up by Andy Yanchus! This kit should hit shelves Late January/February 2016. This will be gone faster than the Invaders UFO. Get your order in! Look for more exciting figure kit news from Atlantis Very Soon!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

awesome I will buy two of them !


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great choice for a resurrection! So glad I procrastinated tracking down an original issue 0f this kit. It's certain to be a success guys!

Regards,
Matt


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Grrreat!:thumbsup: Wonder if we'll get more Flash Gordon kits too (some 30s rocketships wouldn't be too shabby).


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm in for 2 Pete..IF I can get you on the phone to place my order! lol*


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Pre-ordered mine. Very happy you went with the repro box art.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys you can preorder Flash Gordon here: http://www.megahobby.com/flashgordonfigure196518atlantis.aspx


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Pretty cool Pete!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> Hey guys you can preorder Flash Gordon here: http://www.megahobby.com/flashgordonfigure196518atlantis.aspx


*order prepaid and placed with them for 2 kits*


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking forward to this for awhile. Thanks for doing it !!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Has anyone any information on this kit? I'm really wanting one, and this thread died last December. Is it still coming this month?


Larry


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

its supposed to be coming real soon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I have a preorder in. I think.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Has anyone any information on this kit? I'm really wanting one, and this thread died last December. Is it still coming this month?Larry


Why don't folks just go to the producers website and
ask them directly?! smh


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't you guys go to the Atlantis Facebook page? 
https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby/?fref=nf


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We are really happy with this release it came perfect considering all the hills we had to climb. It's going to be a exciting year for Atlantis and Model builders worldwide!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> Don't you guys go to the Atlantis Facebook page?
> https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby/?fref=nf




I do sometimes but I'm not a fan of Facebook. I think that applies to quite a few other people on here too from what I've seen.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> We are really happy with this release it came perfect considering all the hills we had to climb. It's going to be a exciting year for Atlantis and Model builders worldwide!




Keep em coming Atlantis!:thumbsup: Let's have some Flash Gordon rocketships to go with it too.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Shipping Tuesday. Nice!! Got to love that USA manufacturing


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Thanks Pete! We expect to be getting these today or tomorrow, so anyone who preordered them from MegaHobby will get them shipped out before the weekend. We can't wait!

http://www.megahobby.com/flashgordonfigure196518atlantis.aspx


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well the 'Pre-order' tag is dropped from Flash so I guess its game-on


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh dear, I accidentally pre-ordered twice*. I'll have to paint one as Buck Rogers. 

*(Thanks for checking with me before shipping, guys).


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Got mine, what a thrill to open...Thanks Atlantis!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Old fashioned thin plastic! Gotta be careful sanding the seams!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad you guys like it, his counterpart is not far away!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Ghost Who Walks?! WOO HOO!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got mine today - really nicely made box and dealer sale sheet was cool too. I have an original b/up needing restoring for years. Patrs in kit look very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, trying to salvage the boot zipper detail is a lost cause. Sanding it off.


----------

